# What safety equipment/resources do you keep in your truck?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

What safety equipment do you have, or feel should be kept in your truck at all times while out handling a storm? What other resources do you keep in your vehicles, or make sure that your employees are equipped with during a storm?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Safety wise, all trucks carry Fire Extinguishers, first aid kits, orange safety triangles and contact info and step by step procedures for workers comp and insurance claims. Safety vests are required and supplied at the beginning of the season.

Aside from our snow fighting equipment, each truck has a wide array of common tools, jumper cables, tow strap, etc.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I carry a 5lb abc fire extinguiser, first aid kit, extra safety vests, emeg pack(candle,matches, flashlight,solar blanket,gloves ect.) & straps in every truck all year round! I also got make sure every crew has 1 guy with a cell phone. Also shovels,sand, salt if they get stuck


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

*emergency eqpt*

Since we use all subcontractors here is the list we pass out every year:
All trucks will need these items.

1.	New windshield wiper blades
2.	Confirmed working defroster
3.	tires with over 5/32 inch tread
4.	Proper fitting tire chains
5.	Yellow warning light
6.	sidewalk shovel (plastic)
7.	digging shovel (metal)
8.	Jumper cables
9.	Tow strap or chain
10.	hydraulic fluid
11.	extra coat & hat
12.	huge garbage bag or Space blanket (to lay on)
13.	extra gloves
14.	working flashlight
15.	basic tools

We also provide a list of names & cell phone numbers for other subs so everyone can get help even if I am unavailable.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A cell phone


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a safety vest, lime green gloves, fire extinguisher, first aid/ emt kit, soon either a road triangle or flares. Also, a sweat shirts, few winter hats, carhart jacket and extra gloves. A extra spring for the pro plus and fluid, other things for the plow are all the the shop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I drive a ford super duty, enuff said.


----------

